# تأمل فى حياة يوسف الصديق



## soso a (26 مارس 2011)

*تأمل فى حياة يوسف الصديق 

*
*" أنتم قصدتم لى شراً ، أما الله فقصد به خيراً "  (تك 50 : 20)*​ *قصة يوسف أكثر قصص الكتاب إثارة وتشويقاً ، وأعتقد ان السر فى ذلك يكمن فى أمرين:*
*اولا: نُصرة الشر فى البداية وهزيمته فى النهاية .*
*فلو  تخلينا القصة من خمسة فصول ، سنرى ان الأربعة منها تنتهى نهاية مأساوية  بنُصرة الشر على الخير . فيوسف بين محبة أبيه وبُغضة إخوته ، تنتصر البُغضة على المحبة . ويوسف بين شراسة يهوذا وطيبة رأوبين ، تنتصر الشراسة على الطيبة . ويوسف بين تقة فوطيفار وكذب زوجته ، ينتصر الكذب على الثقة . ويوسف بين معروفه مع الساقى وأنانية الساقى ، تنتصر الأنانية على المعروف. *
*فمن  فصل الى فصل تزداد دهشتنا كيف ان الشر ينتصر هكذا . وما يزيد الدهشة  والإثارة انه مع نُصرة الشر وازدياد الآلام ، كان يوسف يزداد روعة وصلاحاً  فيزاد غموض القصة إذ لا نجد فى حياة يوسف ما يبرر نُصرة الشر هذه .*
*لكن  العجيب ان هذه الشرور عينها التى حققت هذه الانتصارات الضخمة ، هى نفسها  باجتماعها وتفاعلها معاً أخرجت أعظم خير ليوسف !! فالمعادلة لم تكن هكذا:*
*محبة  + طيبة + ثقة + معروف = عرش*
*لكن المعادلة سارت بالشكل الاتى :*
*بًغضة + شراسة + كذب + أنانية = عرش*
*فكيف حدث هذا ؟!.. الإجابة فى الأمر الثانى:*
*ثانياً: سلطان الله دون استغلاله. *
*ما  يجعل القصة أكثر إثارة هو أنه بينما نرى الله يُكثر من لقاءاته مع يعقوب ،  سواء المباشر او غير المباشر من خلال الملائكة ، لا نجد له اى لقاء مع  يوسف فلا كلمة ولا ملاك يحمى ولا ظهور يطمئن ، كما كان يفعل مع الآباء  السابقين . وكأن الله لا يسمع ولا يرى ما يحدث له ، لماذا لم يظهر لإخوته  مًحذرا كما فعل مع أبيمالك بخصوص إبراهيم ، وكما فعل مع لابان بخصوص يعقوب ؟  ولماذا لم يعامله حتى كلوط ويرسل ملاكاً ينقذه من البئر ؟ لكن فى النهاية  نكتشف انه لم يكن بعيداً البتة من عبده ، ولم تكن الأحداث أبداً تجرى من  وراء ظهره ، فهو إن ترك الشرير يمرح فإنما يسخر من شره فى النهاية ، مظهراً  سلطانه فى إخراج الخير لعبده من ذات الشرور التى قصدوها له ، وليجعل عبده  يغنى فى النهاية " انتم قصدتم لى شراً ، أما الله فقصد به خيراً


منقوووووووووووووووووول 
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (27 مارس 2011)

تامل جميل
شكرا ليك​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2011)

*جميل جداا
شكرا جدا
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## soso a (28 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مارس 2011)

*ينقل لمنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (28 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى للتامل الجميل الرب يباركك​*


----------



## soso a (28 مارس 2011)

ميرسى مونيكا لمرورك الجميل 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (28 مارس 2011)

جميل يا سوسو

شكراااااا على التأمل الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## soso a (29 مارس 2011)

*
ميرسى لمرورك كليموووووووو

الرب معاك*​


----------

